# Any Update on the Results???????????



## Invisible

I just came back from my vacation. Saw the calendar and it is exactly one month from the exam. I remember seeing somewhere in this forum that results would be out after Thanksgiving and also that October 2017 results were out after 35 days or 42 days. Looking at that, can we expect the results this week?


----------



## RadioBox

Possibly this week. For certain by the end of next week. Follow NCEES on twitter to be alerted the second the results will be available. Fingers crossed  for all of us.


----------



## Jessica

I am expecting end of next week... usually takes 6 whole weeks.

I've been thinking about it every single day since the exam....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Fire Protection has their cut score meeting scheduled for Wed-Thr of this week. The results won't be released until after that meeting. I wouldn't bet any money on it happening Friday either. It would be unprecdented for a release that day as I don't believe NCEES has ever released the business day after a cut score meeting.

On the other hand it wouldn't hurt to F5 the s%^t outta the myncess dashboard starting on Friday.

People are gonna get a bit crazy around here this and next week.


----------



## tpkjr2006

Alright lets try and keep positive on this topic.  I sit besides engineers with 20+ years in the field that took the exam in October that are questioning there sanity now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> I sit besides engineers with 20+ years in the field that took the exam in October that are questioning there sanity now.


Everyone behaves the same way, it's just a question of timing.  Tell them "Welcome to Phase 4!". If they're really angry change it to "phase 5". Then send them to this link:





You guys have _at least_ another week. In the meantime, blow off some steam in the spam thread.


----------



## Invisible

Yup. It could be this Friday or next Monday or next Friday. But well if it's written that v have to be more nervous, it might take until December 21 too


----------



## a4u2fear

Invisible said:


> Yup. It could be this Friday or next Monday or next Friday. But well if it's written that v have to be more nervous, it might take until December 21 too


is it typically a monday or friday?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Invisible said:


> Yup. It could be this Friday or next Monday or next Friday.


Don't get your hopes up for this Friday.



Invisible said:


> But well if it's written that v have to be more nervous, it might take until December 21 too


Sure in Pennsylvania, or a  cs: or CTS state. The initial release should happen well before then.



a4u2fear said:


> is it typically a monday or friday?


Welcome to sub-phase C.

We've seen an initial release on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday. We've never seen an initial release on Weekends or on Wednesdays. I think it's safe to say that an initial release on the weekend won't happen because NCESS has regular business hours. There's certainly no good reason why it couldn't happen on a Wednesday, just that we've never seen it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Don't forget to add to the spam thread. _Strong correlation between completion of the thread and release date._


----------



## txjennah PE

I'd be realllllllly surprised if results were released this week. Last year, the results came out Dec. 4th and that was considered earlier than expected.


----------



## Invisible

txjennah said:


> I'd be realllllllly surprised if results were released this week. Last year, the results came out Dec. 4th and that was considered earlier than expected.


This was the info I was looking for. So it is not gonna be this week. So ok. Lemme log into the forum the next Monday


----------



## knight1fox3

I got my results today in WI

I saved a ton of $$ on my car insurance by switching to Geico. :thumbs:   No results this week per the corresponding historical results spreadsheet. But hopefully it will be a nice Xmas present for most. Others (cough cough, PA) probably a New Years Day hangover gift? :dunno:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Others (cough cough, PA) probably a New Years Day hangover gift? :dunno:


Yeah, maybe Chinese New Year hangover.


----------



## tpkjr2006

I think at this point ive already had the fail hangover......


----------



## Rawan

Hi all,

i did not know there is a chance to get the result these two coming weeks ! 

I thought I literally have to wait for 8 weeks to pass. 

I really wish everyone the best of luck , I am sure all of us prepared for the test, I am not sure if I will pass or not , but one thing for sure : I am proud of myself to pass the FE exam in 2018 and whatever the result is , I am not going to settle until I am a PE. 

Good luck everyone again !


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> I think at this point ive already had the fail hangover......


Yeah, you've got another week to wait for that... or maybe never


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Rawan said:


> I thought I literally have to wait for 8 weeks to pass.


They're just padding their estimate. It hasn't taken 8 weeks for the initial release in a decade.

...but there have been plenty of recent cases where a state took longer than 10 weeks to release. *cough* Pennsylvania *cough*


----------



## tpkjr2006

I try to keep an optimistic approach.


----------



## leggo PE

Heya people, there's not a strong (that I've seen) showing of Electricals on the spam board, but I know there are a lot of you hanging out in here.

It's a fun place to come to destress and spam until results are released. Besides, NCEES doesn't release results until the spam board reaches its goal, and there's a way to go. You want your results, right?? Oh, and I should also mention, the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass. That's just how it works.


----------



## tpkjr2006

I caved. I will target to have 20 posts a day on the spam board.


----------



## Nashi

Almost 5 weeks since the exam. Maybe next week we will know??

I called the State office to get a status and they stated that they receive results weeks after NCEES determines results. To me that didn't sound right...they could have just been giving me a generic answer?


----------



## DLD PE

Ok so the 2 weeks after Christmas my wife and young son are going out of town to visit her family, but I have to stay behind and work.  That means for 2 weeks on nights and weekends I'll be binge-watching my favorite shows and playing XBox and golf....or I'll be studying for April


----------



## tpkjr2006

MEtoEE said:


> Ok so the 2 weeks after Christmas my wife and young son are going out of town to visit her family, but I have to stay behind and work.  That means for 2 weeks on nights and weekends I'll be binge-watching my favorite shows and playing XBox and golf....or I'll be studying for April




My fiance works overnights as a nurse. I have the same viewpoint lol except i have a PS4.


----------



## txjennah PE

Nashi said:


> Almost 5 weeks since the exam. Maybe next week we will know??
> 
> I called the State office to get a status and they stated that they receive results weeks after NCEES determines results. To me that didn't sound right...they could have just been giving me a generic answer?


Oh the state office won't tell you anything, lol.  When I took the exam for the first time and the results started rolling out, I called them and they STILL wouldn't commit to a release date (it was released later that same day).


----------



## tpkjr2006

txjennah said:


> Oh the state office won't tell you anything, lol.  When I took the exam for the first time and the results started rolling out, I called them and they STILL wouldn't commit to a release date (it was released later that same day).


Im sure if you call them every hour of everyday this week they will respond eventually out of annoyance.


----------



## DLD PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> My fiance works overnights as a nurse. I have the same viewpoint lol except i have a PS4.


I still haven't bought Battlefield 5.  Debating whether to get it as a small reward to myself for taking the exam or wait until the results so I won't be tempted to play it in the event I fail lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Nashi said:


> I called the State office to get a status and they stated that they receive results weeks after NCEES determines results. To me that didn't sound right...they could have just been giving me a generic answer?


Welcome to sub-phase B.

Don't read into it. They gave you a generic answer and meant 'weeks after the test session'.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> Im sure if you call them every hour of everyday this week they will respond eventually out of annoyance.


Stay away from subphase E


----------



## Nashi

Is there a state that is known to provide results sooner?

Thank goodness we don't have much longer.


----------



## vee043324

anxiety is sinking in! it's all happening!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Nashi said:


> Is there a state that is known to provide results sooner?


No.

But in recent years most release on the first day. All but a (usual) few by day 3.


----------



## knight1fox3

Rawan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i did not know there is a chance to get the result these two coming weeks !
> 
> I thought I literally have to wait for 8 weeks to pass.
> 
> I really wish everyone the best of luck , I am sure all of us prepared for the test, I am not sure if I will pass or not , but one thing for sure : I am proud of myself to pass the FE exam in 2018 and whatever the result is , I am not going to settle until I am a PE.
> 
> Good luck everyone again !


I think the real question here is whether or not you received a survey from NCEES directly after taking your exam.  :huh:



leggo PE said:


> Heya people, there's not a strong (that I've seen) showing of Electricals on the spam board, but I know there are a lot of you hanging out in here.
> 
> It's a fun place to come to destress and spam until results are released. Besides, NCEES doesn't release results until the spam board reaches its goal, and there's a way to go. You want your results, right?? Oh, and I should also mention, the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass. That's just how it works.


A structural interloper in the electrical forums! Everyone point and stare!!!!  hmy:


----------



## a4u2fear

simple formulas i had memorized have now escaped me, i hope i don't need them again for the April 19 exam


----------



## tpkjr2006

everyone ready to hear the results this week. I know i failed.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

@RBHeadge PE have I been punished for trolling? I cant send messages or like posts. Whats going on!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ME_VT_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE have I been punished for trolling? I cant send messages or like posts. Whats going on!?


Probably not. People have been having trouble like this for a few days. Report it here:


----------



## DLD PE

a4u2fear said:


> simple formulas i had memorized have now escaped me, i hope i don't need them again for the April 19 exam


My 1-1/2 year old was upstairs in my man-cave playing and he got into a stack of old notes I had lying around.  After a while I decided to clean up and throw any old duplicated notes away.  As I was looking at them I realized many of these were practice exam problems I worked out at the library while taking simulated exams.  I also realized I had no clue anymore on how to solve these problems.  My memory of these topics has literally disappeared.  I'm sure if I started studying again I would pick this stuff back up, but it was scary looking at this stuff for the first time in over a month and have no clue what I was looking at lol.

V=IR right?


----------



## DerekJeter

MEtoEE said:


> V=IR right?


No,: V = I*Z


----------



## DLD PE

Damn I knew I missed that one!


----------



## AruT

This waiting is excruciating!! (Side Note: Right now I am feeling a mixture of all the phases and sub-phases)

What a joyful time of the year


----------



## Invisible

I am back to the forum. Read few posts. Seems like I escaped a nervous Friday last week   And indeed an anxious week. I mostly guess the results would be out this week. Mostly on 12/7 (just my random guess). This week is going to be anxious for me


----------



## DLD PE

I had a dream that when the results were announced, NCEES announced there were limited slots available for registered PEs.  They said not enough engineers had retired and they felt there too many in the work force.  Therefore, licenses were on a "first-come, first-serve" basis.  As soon as people found out they passed there was a mad rush to apply for the license.  If you didn't get it, you had to wait until April and re-take it anyway.


----------



## Szar

MEtoEE said:


> I had a dream that when the results were announced, NCEES announced there were limited slots available for registered PEs.  They said not enough engineers had retired and they felt there too many in the work force.  Therefore, licenses were on a "first-come, first-serve" basis.  As soon as people found out they passed there was a mad rush to apply for the license.  If you didn't get it, you had to wait until April and re-take it anyway.


Dont be silly. 

We already know they regulate the cut score (ie. number of new engineer's) based on how the sun falls upon a dial at Stonehenge at a time determined by a D-20 roll.


----------



## Nashi

I asked on the NCEES chat when can we expect results to be provided, Keisha said we only have the timeframe of 8-10weeks...no change since I asked when we hit 4 weeks from the exam. I expected the generic answer but it was too hard to resist asking again


----------



## Szar

If you ask a third time though they give you the real answer you are looking for.

its all about persistence!


----------



## Nashi

Haha...I wish. The first time it was Ashlei and then this time it was Keisha..no luck in finding out anything different Anybody else hounding NCEES?


----------



## DLD PE

I keep getting Conseula.  She keep's saying, "No, I don't do that."


----------



## Szar

You need to "wine and dine" them.  Offer them the world!  

Its all about how you ask, and of course the delivery. 

If you come across as just an another EIT scrub off the street, your never going to get anywhere with them.


----------



## Invisible

Okay. Now I am not expecting the results to be out until Thursday. So I am signing off the forum now. Will be back here on Wednesday


----------



## Nashi

Here we go again..another day of wondering if today's the day.


----------



## a4u2fear

results are being released for many states today, good luck!  post your happiness or  your failing score.  I hope I am happy this time, and all of you as well!


----------



## DLD PE

Got mine.  I failed.  

I can't say I'm too surprised, although I put a ton of time into this.  I did not get an overall score or %, but a % correct breakdown in each category.  I did best with 67% in Codes and Standards with mostly mid-60s in most categories.  I did poor in Circuit Analysis and Devices and Power Electronic Circuits (44 and 43 pecent) and did worst in Transmission and Distribution: Protection (31%).

I know I struggled with the protection problems even though I put a lot of time into it.

If I total all the percentages and divide by the categories I get an overall 54%.


----------



## DerekJeter

Is this serious? I feel like it's not. I hope that it's not knowing you failed.


----------



## a4u2fear

DerekJeter said:


> Is this serious? I feel like it's not. I hope that it's not knowing you failed.


go to th emain engineerboards.com page, there is a 2018 release, 10 or so states have released


----------



## a4u2fear

MEtoEE said:


> Got mine.  I failed.
> 
> I can't say I'm too surprised, although I put a ton of time into this.  I did not get an overall score or %, but a % correct breakdown in each category.  I did best with 67% in Codes and Standards with mostly mid-60s in most categories.  I did poor in Circuit Analysis and Devices and Power Electronic Circuits (44 and 43 pecent) and did worst in Transmission and Distribution: Protection (31%).
> 
> I know I struggled with the protection problems even though I put a lot of time into it.
> 
> If I total all the percentages and divide by the categories I get an overall 54%.


sorry to hear dude, i've enjoyed following you and your discussions.  i hope i don't have to work with you at it again, still waiting, but after failing the first time i was energized to come back.  unfortunately, if i fail again, i won't have that drive.


----------



## a4u2fear

and...last year it had # of questions per category and gave me the quantity correct so all i had to do was add up total right/80.  they didn't give you that?


----------



## DLD PE

a4u2fear said:


> and...last year it had # of questions per category and gave me the quantity correct so all i had to do was add up total right/80.  they didn't give you that?


Oh yeah, duh lol.  I just got the results so I was just looking at the percentages.  Yes, I got 43/80 correct.


----------



## DLD PE

To add salt to the wound, the next scheduled PE exam date is April 5th, which is my birthday lol.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Got mine.  I failed.
> 
> I can't say I'm too surprised, although I put a ton of time into this.  I did not get an overall score or %, but a % correct breakdown in each category.  I did best with 67% in Codes and Standards with mostly mid-60s in most categories.  I did poor in Circuit Analysis and Devices and Power Electronic Circuits (44 and 43 pecent) and did worst in Transmission and Distribution: Protection (31%).
> 
> I know I struggled with the protection problems even though I put a lot of time into it.
> 
> If I total all the percentages and divide by the categories I get an overall 54%.


Protection this time was wicked rough. 

I failed too and did better on protection than expected. Tanked "Devices &amp; Power Electronic Circuits"


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Protection this time was wicked rough.
> 
> I failed too and did better on protection than expected. Tanked "Devices &amp; Power Electronic Circuits"


Sorry Lycee.  I guess we'll be seeing each other on the boards some these next few months.  Yes, I got 43% on "Devices and Power Electronic Circuits".


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Sorry Lycee.  I guess we'll be seeing each other on the boards some these next few months.  Yes, I got 43% on "Devices and Power Electronic Circuits".


I misspoke, I did not tank D&amp;PEC. 

I was looking at the wrong diagnostic -____-

I DID tank both rotating machine sections and the power system analysis wasn't great


----------



## RadioBox

LyceeFruit said:


> I misspoke, I did not tank D&amp;PEC.
> 
> I was looking at the wrong diagnostic -____-
> 
> I DID tank both rotating machine sections and the power system analysis wasn't great


If you don’t mind, what was your score/percentage?


----------



## RadioBox

MEtoEE said:


> Got mine.  I failed.
> 
> I can't say I'm too surprised, although I put a ton of time into this.  I did not get an overall score or %, but a % correct breakdown in each category.  I did best with 67% in Codes and Standards with mostly mid-60s in most categories.  I did poor in Circuit Analysis and Devices and Power Electronic Circuits (44 and 43 pecent) and did worst in Transmission and Distribution: Protection (31%).
> 
> I know I struggled with the protection problems even though I put a lot of time into it.
> 
> If I total all the percentages and divide by the categories I get an overall 54%.


Sorry to hear that. I too would follow your posts. I was in Zach's live webinar last cycle so we both were in that same attendance. I am in Texas so I have yet to receive my score. I wish you the best of luck the next go around.


----------



## RadioBox

LyceeFruit said:


> Protection this time was wicked rough.
> 
> I failed too and did better on protection than expected. Tanked "Devices &amp; Power Electronic Circuits"


I agree that the protection questions were insane. I wish you the best of luck the next go around as well.


----------



## DLD PE

RadioBox said:


> Sorry to hear that. I too would follow your posts. I was in Zach's live webinar last cycle so we both were in that same attendance. I am in Texas so I have yet to receive my score. I wish you the best of luck the next go around.


Yep, I was "Robert" in those webinar classes.  I participated in the online chat as often as I could.  Those webinars were great.  I really think they helped.  Personally, (and I told Zach this after the exam), I felt his quiz problems in each online section were more helpful than his end-of-class homework problems, but that's just me.  Maybe they actually helped me understand the concepts more than I realized.  Maybe I would have done a bit better if I spent more time on the end of chapter quiz problems than the longer homework problems?  Not sure but I would take his course again for sure.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RadioBox said:


> If you don’t mind, what was your score/percentage?


Both rotating machines sections were 25%

Power System analysis is 45%


----------



## DLD PE

RadioBox said:


> I agree that the protection questions were insane. I wish you the best of luck the next go around as well.


Good luck to you!  I hope you don't have to repeat like I do.


----------



## RadioBox

MEtoEE said:


> Yep, I was "Robert" in those webinar classes.  I participated in the online chat as often as I could.  Those webinars were great.  I really think they helped.  Personally, (and I told Zach this after the exam), I felt his quiz problems in each online section were more helpful than his end-of-class homework problems, but that's just me.  Maybe they actually helped me understand the concepts more than I realized.  Maybe I would have done a bit better if I spent more time on the end of chapter quiz problems than the longer homework problems?  Not sure but I would take his course again for sure.


You know I feel the same way about his course. I really did learn a lot too.  I have to say that I felt that his live webinar was a little bit more close to the exam than anything out there. However, having said that, the power exam was insane. No amount of study prep could have really prepared anyone. I'll let the thread know tomorrow what my fate is. Pass/Fail I will share everything I know that can potentially help other people taking the exam April 2019


----------



## daydreambeliever

I failed with a 43/80 as well. My 2 worst topics were a 25% in Electric Power Devices and 39% in Protection. 

I took Zach's class as well. I know it definitely helped. Maybe I didn't work enough problems I don't know.


----------



## RadioBox

LyceeFruit said:


> Both rotating machines sections were 25%
> 
> Power System analysis is 45%


Appreciate it. What was your overall score?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RadioBox said:


> Appreciate it. What was your overall score?


45/80

I'm not surprised I failed. 

I am surprised by my protection number tho. 

What resources are folks uses for that? I have older resources (from before the reorganization of the test in Apr 2018) so protection questions aren't as heavy


----------



## Saul Good

47/80 here


----------



## RadioBox

LyceeFruit said:


> 45/80
> 
> I'm not surprised I failed.
> 
> I am surprised by my protection number tho.
> 
> What resources are folks uses for that? I have older resources (from before the reorganization of the test in Apr 2018) so protection questions aren't as heavy


Since protection is new to the exam, there really isn't a definite go to book.

I just used Zach's power pe review section on protection for the exam. The content in itself is great, but when it came to the real exam it helped just a little.

The book that was suggested by the course was protective relaying by blackburn. I didn't bring it or use it.


----------



## DLD PE

My sentiments exactly on all the above.  I have some ideas on how to improve in the sections I did poorest on because I remember specifically some of the questions on the exam and I would be thinking, "I should know this but I don't.  Apparently I didn't understand this as well as I thought I did."  I made mental notes on what to look at/study up on if I failed.  Protection, however is really escaping me.  I'm still not sure how I'm going to improve in this topic.


----------



## DLD PE

daydreambeliever said:


> I failed with a 43/80 as well. My 2 worst topics were a 25% in Electric Power Devices and 39% in Protection.
> 
> I took Zach's class as well. I know it definitely helped. Maybe I didn't work enough problems I don't know.


Wow we got the same overall score.  Sorry about the bad news.  Yeah I was in Zach's course too (I was "Robert" in the online chat).  

I used to live in NC (Raleigh area), but I moved to TN a few years ago and took the exam in Nashville.  Best of luck to us the next time!


----------



## Drewism

MEtoEE said:


> Wow we got the same overall score.  Sorry about the bad news.  Yeah I was in Zach's course too (I was "Robert" in the online chat).
> 
> I used to live in NC (Raleigh area), but I moved to TN a few years ago and took the exam in Nashville.  Best of luck to us the next time!


Sorry to hear the bad news. I thought you took the exam in NYC. Anyway, I took it in NYC and I'm still waiting for NY results. Not looking good considering what I'm reading here. Possible results tomorrow or Friday.

Edit: I have failed. I got a 47/80. Doesn't surprise me really. I'm disappointed because I studied a lot and none of it was on the exam. This put a damper on everything.


----------



## DLD PE

I started studying last February/March so I was on these boards before the April exam.  On the first day the exam results were posted in April there were many responses from people who passed.  This exam seems different.  Right now I'm seeing nothing but "fails", especially from people I thought were very knowledgeable and people from my online class.  This is not good news!


----------



## a4u2fear

I’m sorry to all that failed but hope is not lost.  I passed on my second try.  I feel like I can share some advice and will post a detailed thread tomorrow which I hope helps someone at some time in their life


----------



## Saul Good

MEtoEE said:


> I started studying last February/March so I was on these boards before the April exam.  On the first day the exam results were posted in April there were many responses from people who passed.  This exam seems different.  Right now I'm seeing nothing but "fails", especially from people I thought were very knowledgeable and people from my online class.  This is not good news!


So I’ve been following this board since I started studying in August. Well actually I started studying December 2017 for the FE.  Took that exam in February and failed, retook it in April and passed, then decided to take the PE.  I figured I could go at it on my own but obviously did not work out.  I have seen a lot of people talking about how good Zach’s course is.  I am debating whether to enroll in it or try again studying on my own. Problem is I just don’t know what I would do differently than I did the first time around.  I feel like I studied all the recommended study guides and books and worked through all the practice tests.  Just not sure where to go from here.


----------



## Drewism

So, I ended up failing. I got a 47/80. My worst subject was devices and power electronics circuits only 29% correct. The 2nd and 3rd worst ones were Transmission and Distribution: Power System Analysis at 45% correct and Protection at 46% correct.

Everything else was fairly decent. If I hadn't tanked on these subjects I probably would have passed but it was difficult to study these subjects with lack of decent materials and review problems.


----------



## chener16

Passed the October 2018 Power PE Exam!

Below is a thread I started outlining my preparation. Planning to make some updates to it shortly.


----------



## DLD PE

I don't either.  Do I try to find and work out more protection problems?  Or should I devote more time to just reading protection books?  Even the good protection books seem difficult to read, in my opinion.


----------



## DLD PE

a4u2fear said:


> I’m sorry to all that failed but hope is not lost.  I passed on my second try.  I feel like I can share some advice and will post a detailed thread tomorrow which I hope helps someone at some time in their life


Congratulations!  Happy for you, sir!  Looking forward to your thread.  I need all the help I can get lol.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> To add salt to the wound, the next scheduled PE exam date is April 5th, which is my birthday lol.


I took (AND passed) the PE on my birthday.  And the FE, back when that was only 2 dates a year. And my hubby took the PE on my birthday.


----------



## DLD PE

chener16 said:


> Passed the October 2018 Power PE Exam!
> 
> Below is a thread I started outlining my preparation. Planning to make some updates to it shortly.


Congratulations!  I'll start looking at your thread.


----------



## RadioBox

chener16 said:


> Passed the October 2018 Power PE Exam!
> 
> Below is a thread I started outlining my preparation. Planning to make some updates to it shortly.


Congrats! How did you feel after you took the exam? What questions or topics on the exam did you find difficult?


----------



## DLD PE

Chener I've been reading your exam preparation thread.  One thing that occurs to me right off the bat, is, although you started studying later than I did, you worked out more practice exam problems than I did.  I spent a lot of time on my online review course, and the homework problems associated with that course seemed super long to work out, but your approach was obviously effective so it gives me a good guide to go on.  

I have the CI (all 4), Graffeo and Eng Pro Guides practice exams so I'm well armed.  I just didn't use them as much as NCEES and the online course problems.  

Another thing I noticed was that even though I organized my notes/formulas into sections and put them in binders, I could have done a better job to save time.


----------



## Nashi

Hi guys, just got home and saw the email...didn't pass either Question...where do find your overall score...I'm looking at it on my phone so maybe I overlooked it.


----------



## BirdGrave

Sure seems like this exam was a tough nut to crack.  I encourage everyone here to keep at it.  I passed the Power PE in April 2018 after the reorienting of exam emphases with an hour of nightly studying for about 4 months and by lucking out with the right resources.  Think of this time as a practice run, and use the diagnostic report in placing your emphasis for next time.  

For reference, the resources that got me through (by order of importance) were:

1.  Graffeo

2.  NEC

3.  FE Handbook

4.  School of PE notes 

5.  NEC Keyword Index by Tom Henry 

6.  NESC

7.  NFPA 70E


----------



## DLD PE

I just totaled the number correct.  They don't give it to you directly.  I just added up the "Your performance" column....43/80 for me.  Sorry Nashi.  Hope we can all pass in April!  Don't give up!


----------



## Kalika PE

Congratulations to those who passed! And those who did not this test cycle, stay positive. It is very discouraging when you see that red block. I’ve been there twice and with the third block finally turning green.  There are many posts on EB with great study advice that I used to finally get to the finish line. We are all here to support your journey. Use this time to enjoy the holiday and unwind before hitting the books again. Good luck and see you in EB.


----------



## Nashi

Yes hopefully. Not sure if I can devote yet more time on top of what I did this time...it was extremely stressful having my husband take on so much. I have to decide if I will do it again.


----------



## chaosNJ

BirdGrave said:


> Sure seems like this exam was a tough nut to crack.  I encourage everyone here to keep at it.  I passed the Power PE in April 2018 after the reorienting of exam emphases with an hour of nightly studying for about 4 months and by lucking out with the right resources.  Think of this time as a practice run, and use the diagnostic report in placing your emphasis for next time.
> 
> For reference, the resources that got me through (by order of importance) were:
> 
> 1.  Graffeo
> 
> 2.  NEC
> 
> 3.  FE Handbook
> 
> 4.  School of PE notes
> 
> 5.  NEC Keyword Index by Tom Henry
> 
> 6.  NESC
> 
> 7.  NFPA 70E


I've got to say that Graffeo and the NCEES practice exams were totally unhelpful. I barely used either of them.

I took Graffeo, NEC, FE Handbook, a very old Camara practice exam. I don't know how I passed; Graffeo didn't cover relays at all so I had no idea how to start those questions. Neither did the practice exam from NCEES...


----------



## Kalika PE

Nashi said:


> Yes hopefully. Not sure if I can devote yet more time on top of what I did this time...it was extremely stressful having my husband take on so much. I have to decide if I will do it again.


Totally know what you’re talking about. I think my husband deserves this P.E. designation as much as I do with the amount of support he provided. He was basically a single parent during these times.


----------



## tpkjr2006

I found out I passed in ny. Let me sometime and I’ll put together some thoughts to help you guys.


----------



## BirdGrave

chaosNJ said:


> I've got to say that Graffeo and the NCEES practice exams were totally unhelpful. I barely used either of them.
> 
> I took Graffeo, NEC, FE Handbook, a very old Camara practice exam. I don't know how I passed; Graffeo didn't cover relays at all so I had no idea how to start those questions. Neither did the practice exam from NCEES...


The reason I like Graffeo is because there is enough there for you to intuit test answers without actually needing to read them anywhere explicitly.  

But as far as practice exams go out of the 15 or so I did the only one I thought came close to the difficulty of the actual exam was EngProGuides.


----------



## ellen3720

Still waiting on PA.

Seeing so many familiar names having failed sucks. Sorry to hear it guys. 

Hopefully I'll know today if I'll be in the same boat...


----------



## pgf001

Hi, I am new to the group.  I have been following you guys after I took the test this past October.  I also failed with a 47/80.  My question to you who passed... how many did you get right out of 80?  I am trying to figure out the cut score to see if I am even close.  You guys may only have a green box and no diagnostic yet.  When yall find out could you please post?  Thanks!


----------



## ellen3720

pgf001 said:


> Hi, I am new to the group.  I have been following you guys after I took the test this past October.  I also failed with a 47/80.  My question to you who passed... how many did you get right out of 80?  I am trying to figure out the cut score to see if I am even close.  You guys may only have a green box and no diagnostic yet.  ﻿When yall find out could you please post?  Thanks!﻿


Only Texas tells you your score if you pass. 49/50 states +DC just give you the "Pass" and that's all. The only way to try to find the cut score is from those who failed.


----------



## DLD PE

I think 47 is one of the highest scores I've seen that did not pass.  You're very close.  I was 43/80, with very balanced % in categories (50,63,67,44,43,63,63,64,31 top to bottom) except protection which was 31%.


----------



## pgf001

ellen3720 said:


> Only Texas tells you your score if you pass. 49/50 states +DC just give you the "Pass" and that's all. The only way to try to find the cut score is from those who failed.


Well that makes things more complicated.  Thanks for letting me know Ellen!


----------



## pgf001

MEtoEE said:


> I think 47 is one of the highest scores I've seen that did not pass.  You're very close.  I was 43/80, with very balanced % in categories (50,63,67,44,43,63,63,64,31 top to bottom) except protection which was 31%.


From what I have read on the way they grade/ curve I am curious if I didnt pass because I was not as balanced.  I was 75, 63, 83, 67, 71, 50, 25, 45, 54.  I really tapered off  on the last four topics.  Its just frustrating because this was my third time and I actually felt really good about the test.  I must have fallen for their tricks.


----------



## DLD PE

pgf001 said:


> From what I have read on the way they grade/ curve I am curious if I didnt pass because I was not as balanced.  I was 75, 63, 83, 67, 71, 50, 25, 45, 54.  I really tapered off  on the last four topics.  Its just frustrating because this was my third time and I actually felt really good about the test.  I must have fallen for their tricks.


Those are some pretty high percentages.  You must have been very close to passing.  Don't give up!


----------



## Phenomenon083

pgf001 said:


> 25﻿,


That 25 killed it basically. What was it?


----------



## daydreambeliever

Nashi said:


> Not sure if I can devote yet more time on top of what I did this time...it was extremely stressful having my husband take on so much. I have to decide if I will do it again.


I'm in the same boat. My husband has a pretty demanding job but he stepped up and took over for me while I was locked away studying. I missed so many activities/experiences with my kiddo, I'm just not sure I can dedicate the time for a another go at this test. She's only 3 and I don't want to miss out on any more. My job doesn't require us to get our PE. In fact some of our best engineers don't have their PE and say they are not going to get their PE. For me it was just a goal of my own. I have to decide if it's worth it.


----------



## ellen3720

Well, PA is out and somehow I did pass.

I still find it hard to believe I got 50+ of those questions correct. There are a few I will wonder about forever.

Best of luck to those of you re-taking. You can do it!


----------



## Phenomenon083

daydreambeliever said:


> I'm in the same boat. My husband has a pretty demanding job but he stepped up and took over for me while I was locked away studying. I missed so many activities/experiences with my kiddo, I'm just not sure I can dedicate the time for a another go at this test. She's only 3 and I don't want to miss out on any more. My job doesn't require us to get our PE. In fact some of our best engineers don't have their PE and say they are not going to get their PE. For me it was just a goal of my own. I have to decide if it's worth it.


PE exam is hit or miss mostly. IMO you shouldn't give up. You already have experience and preparation for this exam. Just keep practicing and focus on week areas.


----------



## DLD PE

daydreambeliever said:


> I'm in the same boat. My husband has a pretty demanding job but he stepped up and took over for me while I was locked away studying. I missed so many activities/experiences with my kiddo, I'm just not sure I can dedicate the time for a another go at this test. She's only 3 and I don't want to miss out on any more. My job doesn't require us to get our PE. In fact some of our best engineers don't have their PE and say they are not going to get their PE. For me it was just a goal of my own. I have to decide if it's worth it.


I understand completely.  If I was in your shoes I might seriously re-consider not taking it.  I have a 1-1/2 year old.  My wife is a stay at home mom and I make more than enough to support all of us, but getting my PE would obviously get me more.  My company isn't requiring me to get it, but they are very supportive and if I do I will have the only PE.  In fact I'm one of only 2 designers and we have to pay another firm to get drawings stamped, so this will be a huge boost.  I'm definitely going to take it again.  

I studied during my child's naps on weekends and at night after he went to bed.  I feel like a lot of the material is fresh in my mind and my score was 43/80 so I should be able to build enough on that to get a passing score this time.

I'm wondering, for those who took it more than once, how different were the exams?  I'm assuming the actual questions were completely different, but was the difficulty/content similar?  From reading various posts, it appears protection gave people the most trouble.  I'm just wondering how best to approach my second go-around.


----------



## DLD PE

ellen3720 said:


> Well, PA is out and somehow I did pass.
> 
> I still find it hard to believe I got 50+ of those questions correct. There are a few I will wonder about forever.
> 
> Best of luck to those of you re-taking. You can do it!


Congratulations!  Great job!


----------



## DLD PE

I wish the NCEES would allow you some time to come in, look at your exam and review the problems you missed.  That would help with the evaluation.


----------



## Drewism

MEtoEE said:


> I think 47 is one of the highest scores I've seen that did not pass.  You're very close.  I was 43/80, with very balanced % in categories (50,63,67,44,43,63,63,64,31 top to bottom) except protection which was 31%.


That's what I got. I kind of figured I was very close after taking the exam. It's just that most of the protection questions threw me off. If I had gotten those and a few transmission type problems I probably would have passed. The stuff that I had adequate references on and studied a lot clearly showed in my diagnostic. I scored way higher in those categories than people that have passed. So it makes me happy that I'm not incompetent. Just that I didn't have time and the resources to go into the nitty gritty of these subjects.


----------



## Pack_Man

Lurker here, just wanted to say congrats to those that passed and to everyone that didn't pass - hang in there.  It will be that much more sweet when you finally make it.  I just found out this morning I passed PE Power on my first attempt but I was a nervous wreck.  I feel like I have a leg up because I do power system protection for a living; however, I even found a few of the protection problems pretty damn tough and I know of one I missed (granted, power system modeling has probably made engineers like me lazy on this front).  The general questions I know I missed were questions that there's no way I would have studied (having a butt load of reference books that align with exam specs helps tackle some of these) so I'm not sure how I would have changed study habits if results were different. 

I didn't take any prep courses but if I have any advice generally, it's to do AS MANY practice problems as you can afford/manage (I think I did 4-5) and master your understanding of each one.  This will increase your odds of seeing something similar and this really helps with navigating your NEC/NESC/NFPA 70E books which is becoming the biggest topic on the exam along with protection.  Arc-flash/NFPA 70E stuff in particular is not going away.  On the relaying side, there's so many routes that the questions can go that I'm not sure practice exams will be AS useful, but reading Blackburn is about as good as you can do without a formal college course or 2 on power system protection.  Know the per-unit system like the back of your hand and have a go-to equation sheet/book (I used Graffeo's equation section towards the back of the book as well as one that I made). 

Now - time for a celebratory White Russian or 3 or 4!


----------



## pgf001

Phenomenon083 said:


> That 25 killed it basically. What was it?


Rotating Machines and Electric Power Devices: Electric Power Devices.  Which I dont feel is necessarily my weak spot but only getting 2 out of 8 says otherwise.  I must have made careless mistakes or didnt read things through.


----------



## a4u2fear

I saw some 47s and 48s.  You probably missed by less than 5 questions; depending on the curve.  The guys a little bit lower, you have some work to do.

If you didn't get 10-12 out of 12 in the codes and standards.  Those are easy #s to make up.  You absolutely need to be in that range.  Theyre the easiest on the exam and you don't need to know much about the topic to get them right.


----------



## pgf001

MEtoEE said:


> I understand completely.  If I was in your shoes I might seriously re-consider not taking it.  I have a 1-1/2 year old.  My wife is a stay at home mom and I make more than enough to support all of us, but getting my PE would obviously get me more.  My company isn't requiring me to get it, but they are very supportive and if I do I will have the only PE.  In fact I'm one of only 2 designers and we have to pay another firm to get drawings stamped, so this will be a huge boost.  I'm definitely going to take it again.
> 
> I studied during my child's naps on weekends and at night after he went to bed.  I feel like a lot of the material is fresh in my mind and my score was 43/80 so I should be able to build enough on that to get a passing score this time.
> 
> I'm wondering, for those who took it more than once, how different were the exams?  I'm assuming the actual questions were completely different, but was the difficulty/content similar?  From reading various posts, it appears protection gave people the most trouble.  I'm just wondering how best to approach my second go-around.


So October 2018 was my third time.  I took it in April 2017 and April 2018 before.  The format between April 2017 and April 2018 changed.  Also the new NEC 2017 came out.  I took a testmasters prep course for the April 2017 test.  I BOMBED the test... I really focused on watching the online classes and reading study material and didnt work out problems (I had NO IDEA what to expect on the test).  From what I remember the problems appeared easy but I only completed half the test because it took me like 15 minutes a problem.   So the easy appearance was probably not reality because we all know they make the easy problems difficult.  I retook the test in April 2018 and got a 42/80.  I actually finished this test but was really upset because about 20% of the test were on topics I have never heard of.  I wrote these items down after the test and printed out information to bring in for the October 2018 test (Things like Q-Factor, Reliability, Weird NEC questions).  Unfortunately, only Q-Factor helped me for the 2018 October Test.  I feel like the October 2018 test had more Per Unit type of problems, more protection, and more battery problems then the other two I took.  I also feel the NEC problems were easier than the 2018 April Test.  

My Study Material (Outside of all the code books)

Test 1: Testmaster books (Two books)

Test 2: Testmaster books, Complex Imaginary book, Engineering Pro Guides, NCEES practice book

Test 3: Testmaster books, Complex Imaginary book, Engineering Pro Guides, NCEES practice book, Graffeo's EE Guide to Pass

Honestly, I feel like the study material I have is great and I felt great after taking the 3rd test.  I just need to figure out where I am making my mistakes.  Ill probably be adding information on protection and batteries to my binder when I retake it for the 4th time in April 2019.  I am open to other material out there if anyone has any other recommendations.  Im definitely interested in more practice tests.  From the list above I have around 7 or 8 practice tests.


----------



## KerryKingSlayer

Texas tester. Failed. My percentages in order of Diagnostic Breakdown: (75, 100, 67, 33, 71, 88, 63, 36 and 23). 36 and 23 were for Transmission and Distribution Power System Analysis and Protection. Definitely need to focus on those areas. Overall 46/80


----------



## Drewism

KerryKingSlayer said:


> Texas tester. Failed. My percentages in order of Diagnostic Breakdown: (75, 100, 67, 33, 71, 88, 63, 36 and 23). 36 and 23 were for Transmission and Distribution Power System Analysis and Protection. Definitely need to focus on those areas. Overall 46/80


Sounds similar to me. I have to focus on those areas too. If I hadn't bombed on those areas and the electronics then I would have passed for sure. Some of those questions in these categories were really out there.


----------



## Travis113

Texas here. 2nd attempt. Failed with a 48/80. Feel bummed at the moment. 

I utilized NCEES practice exam, Zachs course, Eng pro guides and was really doing well on all the practice exams and homework averaging the 80's. I did not feel that this exam was reflective of my knowledge base and substantially increased in difficulty from Oct 17 Exam. I received the exact same score in Oct 17 but I know that my knowledge base has substantially improved. 

I will have to find a way to improve moving forward. The problem is that I honestly don't know what to do different or how to improve. A chunk of the exam questions seemed so out of left field, the study materials will not prep you for them. 

Here's to things improving moving forward.


----------



## Nashi

daydreambeliever said:


> I'm in the same boat. My husband has a pretty demanding job but he stepped up and took over for me while I was locked away studying. I missed so many activities/experiences with my kiddo, I'm just not sure I can dedicate the time for a another go at this test. She's only 3 and I don't want to miss out on any more. My job doesn't require us to get our PE. In fact some of our best engineers don't have their PE and say they are not going to get their PE. For me it was just a goal of my own. I have to decide if it's worth it.


Aww my little guy is 3 years old too It was difficult when he would come into my office and say Mama, lets go play, come on Mama...i would play with him a little and come back but would be up late after everyone went to sleep. I was only able to get 2.5 practice exams done...engineering pro guide, ncees and part of the graffeo exam.

It isn't necessary at my job for me to have but I have two engineers reporting to me and I know eventually it will be expected of me. Its a goal as well for me...I got the FE in 2002 5 months after graduating bc at the time I didn't realize I could take it while in school. I kept putting off taking PE exam and the years flew by. I had to reteach myself everything I forgot but because it takes so long to get approval to sit for exam it ate into time I had. Also there was material I never learned but I didnt better than I thought I would. I really want to try again but the time needed is the problem.


----------



## Drewism

travishans08 said:


> Texas here. 2nd attempt. Failed with a 48/80. Feel bummed at the moment.
> 
> I utilized NCEES practice exam, Zachs course, Eng pro guides and was really doing well on all the practice exams and homework averaging the 80's. I did not feel that this exam was reflective of my knowledge base and substantially increased in difficulty from Oct 17 Exam. I received the exact same score in Oct 17 but I know that my knowledge base has substantially improved.
> 
> I will have to find a way to improve moving forward. The problem is that I honestly don't know what to do different or how to improve. A chunk of the exam questions seemed so out of left field, the study materials will not prep you for them.
> 
> Here's to things improving moving forward.


A large chunk of the exam was out of left field. It's reflected in the pass rates this time around. The pass rate was 54% which is 3% lower than the April 2018 exam. I failed too and it was my first time. However, I seemed to score higher for a failing grade than most so that's a positive sign.

At the moment, I feel the same way. Very directionless. I don't know which way to turn. Most of my reference and study materials did not help me during the exam. I relied mostly on general knowledge that I've accumulated during studying and tried to apply it to the exam for the questions out of left field.


----------



## a4u2fear

Texas guys, if you got a 48/80 what did it say your score % was?  Usually it doesn't match what 48/80 would be.


----------



## Electrical786

PASSED ON 2ND ATTEMPT IN CALIFORNIA.

1ST ATTEMPT WAS IN APRIL 2018 AND I GOT 44/80. 

2ND ATTEMPT OCT 2018  I WAS MORE CONFIDENT THAN BEFORE SPECIALLY CUZ I NAILED THE CODES, MACHINES , CIRCUIT ANALYSIS AND APPLICATIONS, INSTRUMENTATION PARTS!

STILL I WAS WORRIED FOR PROTECTION BUT I GUESS IT DIDNT HURT AS MUCH!

BUT I THINK I MIGHT BE NOT TOO FAR FROM THE BORDER LINE, AAAYYN HECK WITH IT, AS LONG AS I PASSED


----------



## BirdGrave

pgf001 said:


> So October 2018 was my third time.  I took it in April 2017 and April 2018 before.  The format between April 2017 and April 2018 changed.  Also the new NEC 2017 came out.  I took a testmasters prep course for the April 2017 test.  I BOMBED the test... I really focused on watching the online classes and reading study material and didnt work out problems (I had NO IDEA what to expect on the test).  From what I remember the problems appeared easy but I only completed half the test because it took me like 15 minutes a problem.   So the easy appearance was probably not reality because we all know they make the easy problems difficult.  I retook the test in April 2018 and got a 42/80.  I actually finished this test but was really upset because about 20% of the test were on topics I have never heard of.  I wrote these items down after the test and printed out information to bring in for the October 2018 test (Things like Q-Factor, Reliability, Weird NEC questions).  Unfortunately, only Q-Factor helped me for the 2018 October Test.  I feel like the October 2018 test had more Per Unit type of problems, more protection, and more battery problems then the other two I took.  I also feel the NEC problems were easier than the 2018 April Test.
> 
> My Study Material (Outside of all the code books)
> 
> Test 1: Testmaster books (Two books)
> 
> Test 2: Testmaster books, Complex Imaginary book, Engineering Pro Guides, NCEES practice book
> 
> Test 3: Testmaster books, Complex Imaginary book, Engineering Pro Guides, NCEES practice book, Graffeo's EE Guide to Pass
> 
> Honestly, I feel like the study material I have is great and I felt great after taking the 3rd test.  I just need to figure out where I am making my mistakes.  Ill probably be adding information on protection and batteries to my binder when I retake it for the 4th time in April 2019.  I am open to other material out there if anyone has any other recommendations.  Im definitely interested in more practice tests.  From the list above I have around 7 or 8 practice tests.


Overall did you find the October 2018 test to be more difficult than the April 2018 test?


----------



## BirdGrave

Also worth consideration is that in a year and some change the PE Power exam will be moving to CBT format and can be scheduled at virtually any time, much in the manner that the FE Electrical exam is currently set up.  If rummaging through multiple sources of information during an exam is not something you find comfortable you may be better off when your only resource is the electronic PDF they provide to you.


----------



## DLD PE

KerryKingSlayer said:


> Texas tester. Failed. My percentages in order of Diagnostic Breakdown: (75, 100, 67, 33, 71, 88, 63, 36 and 23). 36 and 23 were for Transmission and Distribution Power System Analysis and Protection. Definitely need to focus on those areas. Overall 46/80


Wow you were all over the place.  I was 43/80 overall and never got anything higher than 67% and nothing lower than 31%.  Protection was 31 and the next lowest for me was 43 (Devices and Power Electronic Circuits).


----------



## ZZTops

Happy to announce that I passed the PE in CA!!!

For all those that are discouraged: I know its tough (this was my third time taking it), but DO NOT GIVE UP! Be persistent and keep trying! I honestly felt I would not pass this time, especially after seeing how low the pass rates were for this administration when they were posted this AM. But here we are. It will happen one day! I promise!


----------



## Drewism

BirdGrave said:


> Also worth consideration is that in a year and some change the PE Power exam will be moving to CBT format and can be scheduled at virtually any time, much in the manner that the FE Electrical exam is currently set up.  If rummaging through multiple sources of information during an exam is not something you find comfortable you may be better off when your only resource is the electronic PDF they provide to you.


I like the idea of a closed book CBT exam. The questions probably would be slightly easier. It's also less of a burden. No gathering of materials. It's also nice to schedule it whenever you want instead of the painful waiting. It's just a shame that they're going to start offering it in 2021. That's way too long for me.


----------



## pgf001

BirdGrave said:


> Overall did you find the October 2018 test to be more difficult than the April 2018 test?


I thought the 2018 April Test was harder.  Im still really surprised I failed the October test.  Only problems that were unfamiliar to me were two protection problems and one battery.  I did struggle on a few others but they were problems I have seen so I wasnt as caught off guard.  I just made lots of mistakes I guess...


----------



## Engineer7

I am so happy, I passed! First Time Taker who studied for about 7 months!


----------



## BirdGrave

Drewism said:


> I like the idea of a closed book CBT exam. The questions probably would be slightly easier. It's also less of a burden. No gathering of materials. It's also nice to schedule it whenever you want instead of the painful waiting. It's just a shame that they're going to start offering it in 2021. That's way too long for me.


Ah I misremembered, I thought it was coming out in 2020.  Yea that is a ways off.


----------



## DLD PE

I took it for the first time in October.  I remember two battery problems, one I got easily going back to my online course notes.  I got 8/12 code questions correct, which, although I did relatively well in that section, really bothers me because I only guessed on 1 and that's because I ran out of time and forgot I checked that one to go back to later, not realizing until too late that I had skipped it.  

Well now that I think about it, there was one problem in particular (in codes) which required some math and I remember coming up with an answer that was not among the choices.  I spent way too much time on it too.  I'm still curious how I could have found the correct answer.


----------



## Nashi

KerryKingSlayer said:


> Texas tester. Failed. My percentages in order of Diagnostic Breakdown: (75, 100, 67, 33, 71, 88, 63, 36 and 23). 36 and 23 were for Transmission and Distribution Power System Analysis and Protection. Definitely need to focus on those areas. Overall 46/80


Yes the transmission and protection got me too. The NCEES practice problems review won't do me any good because I didn't have a problem doing those problems. So I don't know which resource to get more practice problems to improve those areas. I will have to do some research...maybe there are better references to get some more practice problems.


----------



## Nashi

MEtoEE said:


> I took it for the first time in October.  I remember two battery problems, one I got easily going back to my online course notes.  I got 8/12 code questions correct, which, although I did relatively well in that section, really bothers me because I only guessed on 1 and that's because I ran out of time and forgot I checked that one to go back to later, not realizing until too late that I had skipped it.
> 
> Well now that I think about it, there was one problem in particular (in codes) which required some math and I remember coming up with an answer that was not among the choices.  I spent way too much time on it too.  I'm still curious how I could have found the correct answer.


I got 8 out of the 12 codes correct too. I remember one I spent at too msuch time on because it was tricky as the first part of the question made you think you had more work to do and then the second portion of the question made it seem you had significantly less work to do once to found the item in the code. Tricky tricky but I knew I got a good number of codes right leaving the test. If I take in April my preparation will be to predominantly do practice exams and practice problems in the areas I did really bad in...transmission and protection. But you know I had a good protection book that I did problems on but not as many problems that I should have. Ladder logic was something new for me but I am familiar with normally open and normally closed components so when i took Zach's course I picked up on that very well. 

Also rotating machines I had very little experience in because my job I work on low voltage systems. But I did very well on rotating machines.


----------



## DLD PE

Nashi said:


> I got 8 out of the 12 codes correct too. I remember one I spent at too msuch time on because it was tricky as the first part of the question made you think you had more work to do and then the second portion of the question made it seem you had significantly less work to do once to found the item in the code. Tricky tricky but I knew I got a good number of codes right leaving the test. If I take in April my preparation will be to predominantly do practice exams and practice problems in the areas I did really bad in...transmission and protection. But you know I had a good protection book that I did problems on but not as many problems that I should have. Ladder logic was something new for me but I am familiar with normally open and normally closed components so when i took Zach's course I picked up on that very well.
> 
> Also rotating machines I had very little experience in because my job I work on low voltage systems. But I did very well on rotating machines.


Yes maybe should spend more time on my protection books (the free GE one and Blackburn).  Zach covered rotating machines quite well.


----------



## chener16

RadioBox said:


> Congrats! How did you feel after you took the exam? What questions or topics on the exam did you find difficult?


I felt pretty good after taking the exam, although I didn't want to believe I was going to pass until I saw the 4 green letters. I don't think anyone can come out of an exam like that feeling overly optimistic, especially with a 40+ day wait ahead for results.

With my preparation, I probably knocked out half of the exam problems with 90% confidence on my first pass. The rest of the points I attribute to my brain working on test day to solve problems I had never seen before. I also made a few extra effort plays (binding resources, building/organizing solutions, tabbing references, etc.) that paid off for a few problems. At the same time, I spent many hours on topics that didn't show up on the test.


----------



## chaosNJ

BirdGrave said:


> The reason I like Graffeo is because there is enough there for you to intuit test answers without actually needing to read them anywhere explicitly.
> 
> But as far as practice exams go out of the 15 or so I did the only one I thought came close to the difficulty of the actual exam was EngProGuides.


Prior to taking the exam I felt really good about Graffeo. It is very well written and very easy to understand. Any topics that were covered in that book were no problem in the exam.

I think the overall pass rate for power (43%) confirms how difficult the exam was. I even more grateful to have passed.


----------



## chener16

MEtoEE said:


> Chener I've been reading your exam preparation thread.  One thing that occurs to me right off the bat, is, although you started studying later than I did, you worked out more practice exam problems than I did.  I spent a lot of time on my online review course, and the homework problems associated with that course seemed super long to work out, but your approach was obviously effective so it gives me a good guide to go on.
> 
> I have the CI (all 4), Graffeo and Eng Pro Guides practice exams so I'm well armed.  I just didn't use them as much as NCEES and the online course problems.
> 
> Another thing I noticed was that even though I organized my notes/formulas into sections and put them in binders, I could have done a better job to save time.


One thing I did not mention in my preparation thread that helped me was my method of studying and scheduling, which of course is subjective and different for everyone. Having a study plan was great, but knowing how to effectively execute that study plan (via active learning) was huge to overcome barriers such as forgetting what I learned last week after moving on to a new topic. You can stuff a bunch of information into your brain after hours of studying, but it's just as important to be able to pull information from your brain after every study session to solidify concepts. Everyone learns differently so it's important to find what works for you before committing hours and hours to studying.


----------



## daydreambeliever

Nashi said:


> Aww my little guy is 3 years old too It was difficult when he would come into my office and say Mama, lets go play, come on Mama...i would play with him a little and come back but would be up late after everyone went to sleep. I was only able to get 2.5 practice exams done...engineering pro guide, ncees and part of the graffeo exam.
> 
> It isn't necessary at my job for me to have but I have two engineers reporting to me and I know eventually it will be expected of me. Its a goal as well for me...I got the FE in 2002 5 months after graduating bc at the time I didn't realize I could take it while in school. I kept putting off taking PE exam and the years flew by. I had to reteach myself everything I forgot but because it takes so long to get approval to sit for exam it ate into time I had. Also there was material I never learned but I didnt better than I thought I would. I really want to try again but the time needed is the problem.


Yeah it sounds like it would be really beneficial for you. I know for myself if I needed to find another job having my PE would definitely help. Thiswas a goal I set for myself when I was in college. I'm kind of stubborn and when I set my mind to something I can't just give up. I might just need to set my mind on something else 

The hardest part for me was bedtime. I love putting my daughter to bed. She's all cuddly and says "I love you lots mommy" like a billion times and we'll just talk about life for 10 minutes or so. You know the important stuff like our favorite color sucker or what ball we're going to kick outside tomorrow. When I was studying she would come into the room and say "night night mommy" then tuck her head down and walk out. Of course I would immediately get up and go get her. And don't even get me started on the weekends  :laugh:


----------



## daydreambeliever

MEtoEE said:


> I understand completely.  If I was in your shoes I might seriously re-consider not taking it.  I have a 1-1/2 year old.  My wife is a stay at home mom and I make more than enough to support all of us, but getting my PE would obviously get me more.  My company isn't requiring me to get it, but they are very supportive and if I do I will have the only PE.  In fact I'm one of only 2 designers and we have to pay another firm to get drawings stamped, so this will be a huge boost.  I'm definitely going to take it again.
> 
> I studied during my child's naps on weekends and at night after he went to bed.  I feel like a lot of the material is fresh in my mind and my score was 43/80 so I should be able to build enough on that to get a passing score this time.


It's crazy how kids turn your world upside down. It sounds like having you PE would be really beneficial for you as well. I really don't want to give up because you are right. It's still fresh in our minds. Good luck on the next go round.


----------



## Keekabo

Someone sent me over to this thread from "Oct 2018 Failing Scores"

I took it in Texas. Failed in April with a 49/80 ElecPower at 69%. I passed this October with a 71% but I didn't get my raw score this time.

The biggest reason I passed this time was because of Zach's PE Review (https://www.electricalpereview.com/). I had some break-through moments in this course. Would HIGHLY recommend.


----------



## LockeKole

To everyone who passed congratulations. To everyone who didn't - stay the course! My biggest recommendation for resources in addition to the NEC and NCEES would be: Electric Energy an Introdcution (Sharkarwi), Power System Analysis and Design , Design Guide for Rural Substations (Free PDF online), and finally - the most valuable - Protective Relaying: Principles and Applications (Blackburn and Domin). The last one I would highly recommend reading from cover to cover.  I credit each of these towards getting me a passing grade.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

pgf001 said:


> Unfortunately, only Q-Factor helped me for the 2018 October Test.  I feel like the October 2018 test had more Per Unit type of problems, more protection, and more battery problems then the other two I took.  I also feel the NEC problems were easier than the 2018 April Test.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Honestly, I feel like the study material I have is great and I felt great after taking the 3rd test.  I just need to figure out where I am making my mistakes.  Ill probably be adding information on protection and batteries to my binder when I retake it for the 4th time in April 2019.  I am open to other material out there if anyone has any other recommendations.  Im definitely interested in more practice tests.  From the list above I have around 7 or 8 practice tests.


UGH, batteries.

I don't currently remember which category that falls under.

But yes, I too felt very UGH about batteries and need different/more resources.


----------



## Saul Good

This is how my 47/80 breaks down

50,50,75,44,43,88,63,64,46

still waiting for someone to post a 48/80 fail.  Please don’t let 48 be the cut score.  Lol


----------



## Drewism

Saul Good said:


> This is how my 47/80 breaks down
> 
> 50,50,75,44,43,88,63,64,46
> 
> still waiting for someone to post a 48/80 fail.  Please don’t let 48 be the cut score.  Lol


I have a feeling we just barely failed. That's what most have speculated. I knew my stuff but at the same time those battery calcs and protection problems hit hard.


----------



## DLD PE

I believe someone in another thread posted from TX that the cut score was 49.  I'm assuming that means 50 was the passing score, or 62.5%.


----------



## chaosNJ

LyceeFruit said:


> UGH, batteries.
> 
> I don't currently remember which category that falls under.
> 
> But yes, I too felt very UGH about batteries and need different/more resources.


Haha, that battery charging problem. I must have solved it 4 different times smh.


----------



## DLD PE

OMG I remember that one! lol


----------



## Drewism

MEtoEE said:


> OMG I remember that one! lol


-


----------



## a4u2fear

just a healthy reminder not to divulge too much info.  what's already been said i would've guessed is "too much"; careful.


----------



## Szar

a4u2fear said:


> just a healthy reminder not to divulge too much info.  what's already been said i would've guessed is "too much"; careful.


I'd Concur.  But I didn't want to be _that_ guy (or girl... or ze... or organic lifeform thingy?  to much PC terms to remember now!)


----------



## chaosNJ

a4u2fear said:


> just a healthy reminder not to divulge too much info.  what's already been said i would've guessed is "too much"; careful.


Thanks for the warning.


----------

